# error ntkrnlmp.exe could not be found



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

Just got my important info off my hard drive....and now was trying to use the system recovery cd...and I received this error message:

File ntkrnlmp.exe could not be loaded
The error code is 14

I called Toshiba and they said they could sell me a new Recovery cd for $39.95 and they can't guarantee that it fixes the problem.

Any ideas out there of what this error is?

Thanks!
Fri


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

system recovery cd you've got? // does it take you to install windows?


----------



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, I have the recovery cd and it starts to read it but stops with the error code.
(I had to go into the bios and change the boot order to make the cd first or it wouldn't do anything.) 
So no I can't get to the windows install part.
Thanks


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

What version of Windows are you using? If it's XP, and you have the COA stuck to your laptop, you can actually use any Windows CD [as long as it's Home or Pro according to your existing version]. It would give you a clean Windows install without any of the extras that recovery CDs put on, and you might have to root around in the recovery CD for drivers afterwards, rather than having them automatically installed.

If that doesn't work either, it may not be your CD. Glitches in installs are often due to memory or HDD issues.


----------



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

I tried to use a friend's windows xp cd and it said there was an error trying to install it as well.

Fri


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you know the make of your HDD? If it's the usual Hitachi / IBM travelstar, you can use the DFT utility to check the HDD for errors, and also low level format.
There is also a utility called Memtest, that will test the RAM for errors.
Will try and find the links...


----------



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks!
Am desperate to get my laptop back

No clue on the make..my laptop is a Toshiba Satellite A65 if that helps at all.

P.S. I am a beginner with all this..so feel free to talk in simple terms  lol


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

No, the make of the HDD. When you took it out to back it up, did you notice what the make was? Or, could you take it out again and have a look?
Just about every manufacturer of HDDs, laptop and PC, have their own diagnostics / format / erase utility - but although some will work on other makes, it's best to use the make for your drive.
Here's the link for memtest, anyway. It tells you how to make the ISO [bootable CD] image and run the test from what passes for DOS in XP. If it won't run, it might be worth finding a replacement CD / DVD drive!


----------



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

Gotcha! 
Someone else took out the hard drive for me.
I'll have him take it out again and will let you know the make of the hard drive.Then I'll do the memtest when you give me the link.
Thanks


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

The link was there a moment ago - I hope I haven't infringed any major board rules...

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks SO much for the help!

I took the hard drive out myself.

What do you need to know the make?
It just says Toshiba


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

Right.
"Toshiba does not offer a diagnostic utility for their Harddrives. The Hitachi (IBM) Diagnostic can be used to test these drives." 

So;
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm

Hope that gets you somewhere. I have to get back to work now, but will be back later! Also, some of the real experts should be coming along soon [damn time zones...]


----------



## Girl Friday (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Girl Friday said:


> Yes, I have the recovery cd and it starts to read it but stops with the error code.
> (I had to go into the bios and change the boot order to make the cd first or it wouldn't do anything.)
> So no I can't get to the windows install part.
> Thanks


is the disk clean, no scratches the system disk provided by the pc manufacture is my suggestion.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It could be a problem with the CD drive mabye. Try the recovery partition. Depending on the laptop model, you press a certain function key when it shows the manufacturers logo at startup. On my Acer, its F8. Look in the manual if you are not sure.



~PJ~ said:


> The link was there a moment ago - I hope I haven't infringed any major board rules...
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/


By posting the memtest link? No, its fine. Don't worry.


----------

